# [SOLVED] Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello
I am using Windows 8.1. My problem is that I cannot open Windows regedit.exe.
When I double click (even as an admin), nothing happens.

I tried several things found on various forums, with no results, such as:
- deleting regedit.exe and having it restored by the system.
- checking the setting of administrative templates using gpedit ("Prevent Access To Registry Editing Tools" is set to Disabled)

I don't know what to try next.
The thing is that nothing happens, not even an error message.

Many thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Have you tried using the Run window? press the Window + R keys in the run window type regedit.exe, this works for me.


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*



alpenadiver said:


> Have you tried using the Run window? press the Window + R keys in the run window type regedit.exe, this works for me.


I tried that too, as well as trying from the command prompt. Nothing happens.

I forgot to mention that I tried booting with the different available "safe modes" , still nothing...


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Open file explorer, go to C:/Windows scroll down until you see regedit.exe try starting from there.


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*



alpenadiver said:


> Open file explorer, go to C:/Windows scroll down until you see regedit.exe try starting from there.


Thanks for the quick replies 

Done that too, this was the first thing I tried.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Check the permissions of regedit, go into your Windows folder, find regedit, select it then right click, and then open properties. 

Make sure your Username has Read and Execute rights


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*



alpenadiver said:


> Make sure your Username has Read and Execute rights


Done. All accounts on my PC have Reand & Execute rights.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Is your account set as Administrator, or simple user?

If you are a simple user, change to Administrator.


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*



alpenadiver said:


> Is your account set as Administrator, or simple user?
> 
> If you are a simple user, change to Administrator.


It is set as admin.
Note that I can access any other admin tool withouot any problems.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Have you run a anti virus / malware check on your computer.

Also have you disabled the UAC Notifications, that should be the first thing that pops up when starting any Admin programs.


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*



alpenadiver said:


> Have you run a anti virus / malware check on your computer.
> 
> Also have you disabled the UAC Notifications, that should be the first thing that pops up when starting any Admin programs.


I have run an Avast scan, everything is allright.
Regarding a malware check, would you recommend using a specific software?

UAC notifications are disabled.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

malwarebytes is recommended here, also when you looked in gpedit was the registry tool filter enabled? If it was after you disabled it did you log off, and log back on the computer.


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*



alpenadiver said:


> malwarebytes is recommended here, also when you looked in gpedit was the registry tool filter enabled? If it was after you disabled it did you log off, and log back on the computer.


I am running the malwarebytes scan now and will post the results.

Regarding your question on grpedit, the registry filter tool was set to 'not configured', I set it to disabled, and rebooted the computer.


----------



## slyv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Solved. Ran a few anti malware software, deep scans... That made it. Regedit launches normally.
Thanks for the support.
Best
S.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

If your issue(s) has been resolved please mark your thread as solved by going to the "thread tools" above. Thank you.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access registry editor - regedit.exe*

Glad to hear you have it fixed.


----------

